# Are Scripturalist bad?



## historyb (May 11, 2007)

I saw another thread asking who are the Scripturalist and I don't want to derail the other thread. Admittingly I'm a newbie at a lot of this so I was wondering or Scripturalist bad?


----------



## JM (May 11, 2007)

It depends who you ask. I've read through most of Vincent Cheung's works and like what I've read, so now I'm going back to study and dig a little deeper. Try reading some works written by Scripturalists here. 

j


----------



## larryjf (May 11, 2007)

Do most rely heavily upon the KJV?


----------



## JM (May 11, 2007)

I use the KJV.


----------



## Vytautas (May 13, 2007)

larryjf said:


> Do most rely heavily upon the KJV?



No, that is not the case. At least for Cheung and Robins.


----------

